# What size of RUB should I get?



## Jodiee182_x

So this is the cage I have just now
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/criceti- ... last-15943

And I was told by someone else it was wayyy too small and should be used as a holding cage, when cleaning out the actual cage :shock: this came as a huge shock cause as far as I could tell my does were fine in it, but I can see how it would be a bit small.
So am hopin to get a couple of bucks soon and was thinking about making a RUB as opposed to buying a £50 cage :lol: 
Problem is I don't know what size to get, any suggestions?
Also how much would the RUB + wire mesh + cable ties cost?

Thanks guys


----------



## zany_toon

You can get pretty big plastic boxes from instore just now Jodie, they vary in price from £10 to £20 for massive ones (and the larger the better if you are keeping two boys together as pets!!!) As for wire, homebase has sheets in their gardening section which measure 60 x 90 cm and the gaps are nice and small (6 x 6mm) at around £7 each - I'd give them a scrub first as they keep them outside. I hope you have better luck than I did finding cable tidies though - the only place I could get cable tidies was from Homebase in a tub of 1000 and it was almost £20 :shock:


----------



## Jodiee182_x

holy crap, bet that lasted you haha
knowin my luck but i'd use a couple then loose the tub, i think some art shops sell cable tidies


----------



## The Village Mousery

wilkinsons also does rolls of mesh and cable tie's for very cheap i think i got my roll of mesh for 4 pound and the cable ties were 2 pound a pack of 25


----------



## The Village Mousery

oh oh i also got my 32 litre underbed tub aka rub for 5 pounds (2 for 7 pounds) from morrisions  lol i'mn the bargain monster


----------



## mousemad

I got my rip ties from SAM 99. I got a pack of 100 for 99p, yay. 
I have also seen them in other pound shops so worth taking a look


----------



## Jodiee182_x

also guys, what tools do you use?


----------



## Matt Haslam

Wilkos sell mesh?


----------



## Matt Haslam

oh tools

here's a list of stuff that i use or i know others use:

wire cutters or pliers with wire cutting part.

a large knife + kitchen hob! or little camping stove that i'm using now my kitchen has been refitted! Heat up the knife it will slice through the plastic. Do it in a well ventilated area.

if you don't want to do the hot knife thing then i know OP use a Dremel.


----------



## The Village Mousery

Shiprat said:


> Wilkos sell mesh?


Yep in the gardening area was 4 pound a roll and the size is about 10mm and i've had no problem with it i give it alittle spray with antibac spray and washed it down coz it was dusty but other then that was cheap and does the job.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Artuntaure said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkos sell mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep in the gardening area was 4 pound a roll and the size is about 10mm and i've had no problem with it i give it alittle spray with antibac spray and washed it down coz it was dusty but other then that was cheap and does the job.
Click to expand...

cool

*Shiprat leaves to go to Wilkos!*


----------



## The Village Mousery

hahah yeah well i went to b&q first and near had a heart attack was 27 pound a roll, so 4 pound was lovely  if you have any problems finding it i'll post ya some lol

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Netting+Tr ... vt/0182229


----------



## Matt Haslam

cool i should be able to get it. have to go to the bigger wilkos tho as its not in my small one.

the spacing is 10mm? the B&Q one is 13mm.


----------



## SarahC

if your breeding then 1/4 x 1/4 inch is the best.Babies can get through 1/2 inch.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Light-Weld-Mesh-n ... ltDomain_3


----------



## Matt Haslam

yep thats right.

I use pretty high tubs, well too high for babies that small to get to the mesh (thats one way round the prob)

or double it up.


----------



## The Village Mousery

i have no babys yet but if the problem happens i'll just double it up  erm i posted a link to the one and its 13 mm ship not 10 mm sorry  but still way cheaper then b&q and it hasnt failed my mice yet , but like i said no babys as of yet so dont know how well it will handle babas.


----------



## Matt Haslam

have to double it up, but at that price and ease of availability its no assle.

cheers for that.


----------



## Jodiee182_x

I'm looking for it as a cage for pets, not for breeding

http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/160-lit ... d-lid.html
or
http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/160-lit ... d-lid.html

which would you advise is best?

thanks for all your help so far guys, am so paranoid am gunna spend all this time and money just to mess it all up!


----------



## Jodiee182_x

oops, one of those is meant to be http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/110-lit ... d-lid.html


----------



## The Village Mousery

erm i'd go more along the underbed tubs then the tall ones as height isnt really needed but floor space is like this 
http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/62l-und ... h-lid.html


----------



## The Village Mousery

but on saying that i got a 32 litre one from morrisions like i said and it fits about 3 to 4 does in nicly with a wheel and everything


----------



## zany_toon

The 110l or the 160l look ace Jodie!! With that floor space it will give your boys (or girls) plenty of running space and if you mesh as much of the sides and front as you can it will give them plenty of height for climbing.

As for the cable tidies - you'd be surprised how quickly I've managed to get through them :lol: So far I've used them to mesh 5 tubs and connect numerous toys to the cages I made (including dog leads for running on, bottles, climbing toys from the lids) and it means I can cut the toys off and stick them in the washing machine then stick them back on again


----------



## Jodiee182_x

sounds awesome zany! you got a link to a pic, or could you post one on here? lookin for as many ideas as possible before i get started!


----------



## zany_toon

Jodiee182_x said:


> sounds awesome zany! you got a link to a pic, or could you post one on here? lookin for as many ideas as possible before i get started!


I'll get you some piccies of the one that I'm just finishing that way it will look a lot less chewed and pooped on :lol: Although, there isn't a wheel in the one I'm making. I ran out and have no money for any more


----------



## zany_toon

Okay, here is Bluey's RUB. Not completely full yet with all his toys but I want to wait until I can get a wheel for him before putting in more so that I can make sure there is enough floor space. And I'm planning on racking out some old food tubs and bolts as well to put in a small second level for him to have his bath on


----------



## Jodiee182_x

Do any of you use popsicle sticks to make things for the cages? I don't have access to a hot glue gun and was thinking of using super glue, is that a bad idea?


----------



## Jodiee182_x

ps zany that cage is awesome, definetly nickin some ideas!!!


----------



## zany_toon

Jodiee182_x said:


> ps zany that cage is awesome, definetly nickin some ideas!!!


:thx I know Rhasputin makes some fab popsicle stick fortresses so maybe she could tell you?


----------

